# reglan



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

I was prescribed reglan several months ago to see if it would help ease my symptoms at all. I didn't get it filled because the side effects scared me. I recently had a colonoscopy and was given a reglan tablet to take before I started drinking the jug of stuff, and I have to say - that prep definitely worked a lot faster than the other prep I did without the reglan. In recent weeks I've been having more acid reflux, early fullness, and nausea after eating - and I am wondering now if I should get it filled and just try it out. Does anyone here have any experience with Reglan?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been on Reglan or Metoclopramide before and have to say it worked really well for me. I too suffer from chronic constipation with severe nausea and early fullness. Unfortunately after a few weeks I noticed a random twitch in my leg, which I mentioned to my GP and he told me to come off it, but apart from that it worked really well for feelings of fullness, allowing you to eat more, which I have been told by my doctors will help a lot with my constipation. I'm now taking Domperidone, which is a similar anti - nausea drug, and although its not as good as Reglan it too has eased all the feelings of nausea - just wished I tolerated Reglan better cos felt so much better on it!I'd say, get it filled but just be careful, if you notice any of the side effects listed on the patient information leaflet or any other bothersome symptoms tell your doctor. All the best!


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

Just be careful. I've seen tv commercials where lawyers are looking for people who took Reglan to seeif they want to sue the company that sells it. Apparently, it can have some terrible side effects that maybe life-changing. You can google "reglan lawsuit" to read more.


----------



## GAgirl (Dec 1, 2010)

I took it for a months and it helped a lot, but I had to stop taking it because it made me so tired that I couldn't stay awake. I never experienced any of the other side effects, though. I guess it just depends upon how your body reacts to it. It is very helpful for people with gastroparesis (slow emptying). I tried Domperidone after that and it didn't help nearly as much and also made me sleepy. Good luck, if you do decide to take it, just be alert for side effects.


----------



## Karesmile (Dec 30, 2010)

I took Reglan for a VERY different reason... which scares me. My obgyn perscribed it to me to increase my milk supply during breastfeeding! After taking it for one week I fell into a deep depression and literally had to be slowly taken off of it; within a week I was okay again. I want to say it was merely a coincidence, but personally I can't.


----------

